# Women can be infuriating



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

But when you consider how little they need a man around the house once they children are grown and gone it does not pay to mention their faults. After all, they already own most of the money in the country. A dog and three cats are less trouble than a man and probably shed less.

Small wonder there are so many old biddies driving around alone, peering thru the steering wheel, while the old men sit ragged, starving and worthless in the booths at McD's. I know that I bite my tongue several times a day. I know how lucky I am.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You're in trouble now.....

Mon


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't need a man around the house, that's true, but sometimes I want one.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

My parents sit together when they go out to eat and all of us kids are grown and on our own.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Tips for dealing with girlfriends/wives...What every man should....

1) First thing in the morning when you get up....tell her "I love you"....and mean it.
2) Say, "I sorry"....Get that out of way, you may not have done anything wrong...but you are going to sometime today.
3) Always say, "You are right, I am wrong"...don't say "Yes Dear"...thats a blow off.
4) Now the most important ...."The noncommittal grunt" kinda a "hurrumph"...of "aaaahh"....Useful in all other occasions....

PS..."I don't care" and "Do what you want"...means the opposite...It's a trap.....


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

roadless said:


> I don't need a man around the house, that's true, but sometimes I want one.


If you ever find him he'll be a lucky fella.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

My mom used to say a women's faults are many men have but two everything they say and everything they do. I would be lost without my hubby our kids are grown now better get along.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> If you ever find him he'll be a lucky fella.


Thanks Kimichi Kid.
Not actively looking anymore, but I think I would be the lucky one too...


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I saw an oldie today that tickled the fool out of me:
It went: He said, she said
He said, she said
He said, she said
\ He said, she said, she said, she said, she said, she said, she said, she said, she said.................

Then there was the one about Bubba and Billy Joe. Billy Joe says "Bubba, I'm agonna have to divorce my wife." Bubba says "Whys that, Billy Joe?"
Billy Joe says "Well, she ain't spoke a word to me in three months."
Bubba says, "Billy Joe, you better thank hard on that. Women like that are hard to find."

Then there was Esther and Bill. Esther went to her Dr and told her that Bill was not up to snuff, getting a bit old and slow. The Dr. said "I can fix that up, give him one of these pills after supper three times a week, or as often as you can stand him." So Ester goes home and after supper gives bill his "vitamin" pill. About ten minutes and Bill says "Esther, my neck feels sort of stiff", and Esther hollers, "Doggonit Bill, you ain't swallowing fast enough!!!!"


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

As much as I think I might like one around, as I get older, my tolerance level just gets lower and lower. I work with elderly men with behavior problems mostly related to dementia. No thanks. I don't want any part of that whiny orneriness. I'm pretty sure the majority of them were like that their whole lives and their wives deserve medals of honor lol


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

rkintn said:


> As much as I think I might like one around, as I get older, my tolerance level just gets lower and lower. I work with elderly men with behavior problems mostly related to dementia. No thanks. I don't want any part of that whiny orneriness. I'm pretty sure the majority of them were like that their whole lives and their wives deserve medals of honor lol


Nope, nope, nope......not gonna do it, not gonna do it.....LOL


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

hunter63 said:


> Tips for dealing with girlfriends/wives...What every man should....
> 
> 1) First thing in the morning when you get up....tell her "I love you"....and mean it.
> 2) Say, "I sorry"....Get that out of way, you may not have done anything wrong...but you are going to sometime today.
> ...


Smart man!!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't know,I think men can be more infuriating


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Oregon1986 said:


> Smart man!!


Saturday is 50 years......and I haven't lost 1/2 my stuff.....Yet.

I will say.."Dear, I love yiu dearly....but sometime you really siss me off...."
LOL


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

hunter63 said:


> Saturday is 50 years......and I haven't lost 1/2 my stuff.....Yet.
> 
> I will say.."Dear, I love yiu dearly....but sometime you really siss me off...."
> LOL


Lol! Congrats on 50 years,that is huge


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Oregon1986 said:


> Lol! Congrats on 50 years,that is huge


Yeah...She has put up with me for a long time....and I can be a PITA...LOL


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

hunter63 said:


> Yeah...She has put up with me for a long time....and I can be a PITA...LOL


This I do believe


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

You biddies who say "Never Again" just have not run up against the scheming old coots who know how to keep a woman singing happily in the kitchen. 
The instructions would run into a tome something like the dictionaries one once saw in public libraries, but boiled down it comes to "Ya keeps 'em like ya caught 'em."


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

What's the secret, Ox? Full frontal lobotomy? 

Mon


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Oxankle said:


> You biddies who say "Never Again" just have not run up against the scheming old coots who know how to keep a woman singing happily in the kitchen.
> The instructions would run into a tome something like the dictionaries one once saw in public libraries, but boiled down it comes to "Ya keeps 'em like ya caught 'em."


I know it's probably really hard for some of y'all scheming old coots to believe, but there are actually some women who prefer not to be kept singing in the kitchen but prefer to keep singing enjoying life on our terms, doing our own thing. If there was an old coot who could go along with that, he might stand a chance. I personally have not ran into one LOL


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Oh and if that makes me an old biddy, I wear the name proudly.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I get tired of fixin' my own food, and I get tireder of scratchin' my back on the bathroom doorjamb every night.......
However, she set such a high standard.......

geo


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I *am* an old biddie. One who had a very happy 35 year marriage until I was widowed 3 years ago. I now have a delightful relationship, but I don't think I would ever want a 24/7 type of relationship again. I really enjoy having total autonomy, making my own decisions without having to rationalize them to a partner, and the ability to be alone when I want to be. I am pretty sure he feels the same way.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Ah, you ladies who doubt. Flowers, candy, soft words, truth and tenderness brings 'em all around. Problem is such tactics limit a man to just one woman.
Tough choice, but it has to be made.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

roadless said:


> Thanks Kimichi Kid.
> Not actively looking anymore, but I think I would be the lucky one too...


I agree 110%.... because those who find compatible life partners all end up as Winners..


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Of course women can be infuriating just as men can be infuriating - to each other. It is because we have brains that work in a completely different manner. And neither brain is better or worse just different. 

I think happiness comes from understanding this and really not worrying about the small stuff. I think for most women man-looking and man-splaining are probably the most infuriating. I think for most men the fact that women remember everything and can have a hard time letting go is probably the most infuriating. At least this is common amongst my male friends and family.


I think this guy is pretty smart and explains our brains in a very funny way.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

rkintn said:


> As much as I think I might like one around, as I get older, my tolerance level just gets lower and lower. I work with elderly men with behavior problems mostly related to dementia. No thanks. I don't want any part of that whiny orneriness. I'm pretty sure the majority of them were like that their whole lives and their wives deserve medals of honor lol


Not saying you are wrong, but the cross section you are exposed to might taint your views, just a tad. After 27 years working with mostly Black 20 something felons, it took a while not to see all young Black men as felons.
My ex-wife's grandmother was mean. She was critical of everything I did. She'd criticize total strangers, too. Everyone was " She's just old, she doesn't mean it." but I think she was always that way. I've seen women that were delusional or self centered their whole lives, but now that they are old, it is just dementia.

I've heard that two young adults living together, not having sex, last about 2 months before their differences drive them crazy. Apparently having sex makes people more tolerant of each other.
Taking care of an old guy, full time, when all he's good for is taking out the trash and warming up the car or mowing the grass, isn't the deal it once was. A lot of that stuff can be hired done. Same for caring for an old woman.
Eventually, "until death do you part" becomes a goal.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

"Taking care of an old guy, full time, when all he's good for is taking out the trash and warming up the car or mowing the grass, isn't the deal it once was. A lot of that stuff can be hired done. Same for caring for an old woman.
Eventually, "until death do you part" becomes a goal"

Wow: That strikes me as about as cynical as a man can get. It is correct if you see the "old guy" or the "old woman" as an object, but men and women who pair up do not ordinarily see each other as objects. It is affection that binds, what the kids call love, and this affection binds us until death. It is the reason we don't slap the dickens out of a mouthy woman, and the reason they don't poison us. 

True enough, three cats and a dog are less trouble and shed less hair in the house than one old man. Nevertheless there is always a woman out there who wants a good man, and always a man who NEEDS a good woman.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> Of course women can be infuriating just as men can be infuriating - to each other.


Understanding the unique differences between most men and most women is important. But few know the differences.
That video as funny as it is, is full of truth that the audience didn't know. It was like a revelation to most. I agree with most of what he said.
Another difference is concentration and multi-tasking. Guys concentrate. Women multi-task. Guys operate with those boxes mentioned in the video. But only one box is open at a time. Let me give an example. A guy has the "watching TV" box open. Wife steps into the room. His brain reaches over, closes the TV box and sets in down, out of the way. The brain then picks up the "wife" box and opens it. Now he is able to hear his wife and fully respond. If a pattern develops where these situations are very low on the importance/interest scale, guys will try to leave the TV box open and try to respond with a thought from the second track. But guys don't have a second track, so they are left with an agreement grunt. When questioned a moment later about this conversation, a guy will have no recollection of this event.
Asking a man, doing nothing but watching TV, to take your blouse out of the dryer when it shuts off, sounds easy. But he can focus on the TV or the dryer, not both. Women see that as lazy and uncaring.
You can run a test. When hubby is on the phone with a friend, get his attention, then ask to speak to them when they get done, " Honey, I want to talk to him when you are done." Many men will then say good by, hang up the phone and the second that box closes, he recalls what you said. He'll be as surprised that he hung up the phone as you are.
This single mindedness is great for hunting rabbits. Not so great for finding things around the house. He turns to you, "Do you know where the flashlight is?" Of course, you remember, you remember everything. "Under the kitchen sink." seems a sufficient answer. He knows the flashlight is blue, takes two D size batteries. He pictures it in his mind. He opens the two cabinet doors under the sink. His brain is playing a version of that TV game Concentration. He is looking for a match to the blue flashlight. Gallon of Bleach, no match, sponge, no match. Cleanser and paper towels, no match. He may go through this sequence a couple times, but alias, no match. At this point, he needs your help. What seems so obvious to you, doesn't register with him, on his own. "Did you look behind anything?" is like the key to the castle. With that help, he found the flashlight.
When women grocery shop, they see the entire contents of an aisle. Men see the first item, then the next and so on. With enough training, most men learn the approximate location of a handful of common foods. A guy can find the peanut butter. But if they changed the label, will have to read each label to find the brand you sent him for. If he's used the peanut butter at home, by using that Concentration method find a match, unless they changed the label or the jar on the shelf is turned around.
I've given extreme examples. But just understanding how we TEND to think, avoids some conflict.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Some people can't be alone and will tarnish a past just to satisfy them self.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Consider the past fictional little town of Mayberry......Pretty nostalgic right?

♦ The reason Mayberry was so peaceful and quiet was because nobody was married.
Andy, Aunt Bea, Barney, Floyd, Howard, Goober, Gomer, Sam, Ernest T Bass, Helen, Thelma Lou, Clara and, of course, Opie were all single.

The only married person was Otis, and he stayed drunk.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

My solution, and that of my fellow; live together - in separate houses. Works like a charm for us.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

nehimama said:


> My solution, and that of my fellow; live together - in separate houses. Works like a charm for us.


Probably a lot of truth to that...
Or get dogs....
Consider....Lock your wife and your dog in the truck of the car....for an hour.
Guess who is gonna be happy to see you when you let them out....LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dang hunter. Nivvwer I thot of that LOL.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't know I never feel like I'll be alone as long as I have my kids


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Then, your kids must see you a WHOLE lot more than mine see me.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

FarmboyBill said:


> Then, your kids must see you a WHOLE lot more than mine see me.


Well mine are barely off the boob,lol. I suppose if they were adults I'd feel different


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Oregon1986 said:


> Well mine are barely off the boob,lol. I suppose if they were adults I'd feel different


I still have two at home and 2 married, with a total of 2 grands. I don't get to seen the older ones as much as I would like since they both live several hours away but we talk almost daily and video chat often. You get what you put into relationships.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Personally I like a man happily singing in the kitchen.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, Haypoint; There is much truth to your post.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

DKWunlimited said:


> Personally I like a man happily singing in the kitchen.


While he stirs a FRESH pot of chili he's made!

Mon


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

frogmammy said:


> While he stirs a FRESH pot of chili he's made!
> 
> Mon


My Dad who is retired Marine cooks, cleans and can sew pretty well. He makes some excellent menudo also. As can my three older brothers.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

rkintn said:


> I still have two at home and 2 married, with a total of 2 grands. I don't get to seen the older ones as much as I would like since they both live several hours away but we talk almost daily and video chat often. You get what you put into relationships.


I agree,there has to be effort put in


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

no really said:


> My Dad who is retired Marine cooks, cleans and can sew pretty well. He makes some excellent menudo also. As can my three older brothers.


DH used to make the very BEST chili. I think that I often miss it, as much as i do him. He would have killed for a good menudo recipe!

Mon


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Get off the lawn! Grumpy old man complex or irritable male syndrome tends to kick in after age 60 and it is definitely a real thing. I have noticed this all my life with family and friends. I think a lot has to do with how so many men lack the ability to really talk about their fears and problems so a lot of worry stays internal and bursts out in petulance. 

In older women I definitely have noticed a loss of patience. Patience is a huge part of a woman's makeup - has to be in order to raise kids - but we lose a lot of this as we age. Just get tired. That is why your husband can slurp his tea for 50 years even though you have asked him not to but one day one slurp too many pushes you over the edge and you throw the egg time at his head. This happened with friends of ours and although we were shocked we did laugh and he does not slurp his tea anymore.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I learned a new word today. Brabble. It means to argue stubbornly over trifles. We have two sets of married friends who do this all the time. In both cases one partner is worse but both do it and it is really one of the most irritating and disruptive things that you can do - not just in your relationship but to your friends and any other witnesses.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> I learned a new word today. Brabble. It means to argue stubbornly over trifles. We have two sets of married friends who do this all the time. In both cases one partner is worse but both do it and it is really one of the most irritating and disruptive things that you can do - not just in your relationship but to your friends and any other witnesses.


I recall my grandparents doing that. She sent him out to their camper to get something. He couldn't find it, of course. He asked if it was on the square table. There is no square table. So they brambled a bit and she got the tape measure out and sure enough, 32 by 34, not a square table.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Get off the lawn! Grumpy old man complex or irritable male syndrome tends to kick in after age 60 and it is definitely a real thing. I have noticed this all my life with family and friends. I think a lot has to do with how so many men lack the ability to really talk about their fears and problems so a lot of worry stays internal and bursts out in petulance.
> 
> In older women I definitely have noticed a loss of patience. Patience is a huge part of a woman's makeup - has to be in order to raise kids - but we lose a lot of this as we age. Just get tired. That is why your husband can slurp his tea for 50 years even though you have asked him not to but one day one slurp too many pushes you over the edge and you throw the egg time at his head. This happened with friends of ours and although we were shocked we did laugh and he does not slurp his tea anymore.


Now that is funny, but true......
I prefer "Geezer.".....but working up to "Curmudgeon".....
Ahhhhhhh
What were we talking about?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> In older women I definitely have noticed a loss of patience. Patience is a huge part of a woman's makeup - has to be in order to raise kids - but we lose a lot of this as we age. Just get tired.


Well that makes sense. I cross paths with some folks that own a livestock auction, have for years. The Mrs. runs the books and husband either auctions or naps. Their sons really run the place. She knows the place inside and out. Seems that no matter how I say or ask anything, she's ready to make me feel stupid. I was there on Jan 2. I asked if they had a sale yesterday. "Well, of course. Sale day is Monday." Then, I needed info on any other previous sales. I was counting backward in my head and asked about the sale on the 26th. Wow, she was so disgusted with me, " The 26th was Tuesday and I just told you sales are Monday." Still needing to know, did they have a sale on last Monday? She snorted, " Nooooo, we don't have a sale on Christmas." It is stuff that has been her life for decades and she has no patience for stupid people.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Oxankle said:


> Ah, you ladies who doubt. Flowers, candy, soft words, truth and tenderness brings 'em all around. Problem is such tactics limit a man to just one woman.
> Tough choice, but it has to be made.


But I have all that and my freedom, too.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

DKWunlimited said:


> Personally I like a man happily singing in the kitchen.


So do I. Then I like to return to my own home the next day (after he's served breakfast, of course). I'm with Nehimama, the best of all possible worlds is being with someone you love, and who loves you - and maintaining your own residence.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

It is all what a man is willing to settle for. Sometimes a man wants no more than a convenience, like a TV tray. Others want something more substantial. Same with women--you take what you want and let the rest go. Marriage, for example; we know at least two couples who live together but are not married because the woman would lose her pension if she remarried. Since the social stigma has more or less been removed from shacking up we see more of it among the old as well as among the younger ones. Saw a facebook piece a few days ago; woman all excited--"I've been with this wonderful man seven years and he's asked me to marry him!!!" All excited, and I suspect she'll wear white. The times, they have changed.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As to petulance, I think some of the long time women in here will remember when I was in my 50s and WAY more petulant and combative than I am now.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh, PLEASE Bill! You've NEVER been in your 50's!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, long long time ago. Caint remember xactly when Im glad those days theys has been.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Saw a explanation for courting....Or woud to the effect.
Women..... want a tall, good looking, funny, sexy, sensitive, charming, with good job and no baggage.....

Men want....Come naked .....bring beer..


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

hunter63 said:


> Saw a explanation for courting....Or woud to the effect.
> Women..... want a tall, good looking, funny, sexy, sensitive, charming, with good job and no baggage.....
> 
> Men want....Come naked .....bring beer..


see youtube Chappell five things that men want.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

haypoint said:


> see youtube Chappell five things that men want.


I have a real slown modem...so don't watch too many videos....
That one worth it?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I dont think it's worth it to put up with
Rather be by myself and my pups
I've had them 11 years in May and we hike fish camp and I take them to work with me
Their loyalty can't be beat
They dont lie
Were getting older
They have white on their face and paws
I'm a bit more grey
Tired of the what can you do for me gig
Peace is at home with them


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Yo, 'lebenpoint;
Women have many advantages dogs don't offer. Fewer fleas, better cooking, etc, etc, etc. 

On balance they are well worth the aggravation.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dogs have many advantages also. Course, I don't have either, soooooooooo


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Oxankle said:


> Yo, 'lebenpoint;
> Women have many advantages dogs don't offer. Fewer fleas, better cooking, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> On balance they are well worth the aggravation.


Maybe
But my girls dont have fleas
I cook and bake from scratch all the way down to lard pie crusts
I'm good without the bs and who knows how many thousands of dollars of work on their home
Much more peaceful here
I'll be all in for the aggregation
When she's all in for me


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

11. I thought you usta be lookin. U give up 2??


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> 11. I thought you usta be lookin. U give up 2??


I was enjoying life and not looking till a woman called wanting a bid on having a new house built
Then I got involved in a dysfunctional silliness that would be a good book
Back to me and my pups
Except for Valentines day
No woman wants to be alone that day
You can screw up birthday anniversary Christmas etc
But dont screw that day up
I've got time to find a date


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I figured out a way to always remember Valentines Day, for better or worse. Got married on it. 2 14 74

I get a kick outa Chucks original heading. WOMEN CAN BE INFURATING, Yet, he says we oughta all be stuck with one LOL.


----------

